

Is Hubspot's @biz Twitter campaign deceptive? How should startups use Twitter? - waderoush
http://www.xconomy.com/boston/2009/04/17/bostons-biz-twitter-fit/

======
mattlanger
To quote Heather Champ of Flickr, "i am so done with social media marketers.
y'all are peeing in the pool."

<http://twitter.com/hchamp/status/1318999408>

------
ivankirigin
Boston's "social media scene" is kinda lame. Too many talkers, not enough
builders.

------
far33d
Anyone actually going? I'm not normally a fan of these things (and this one is
particularly lame) but our startup is in the building...

~~~
dshah
Might I ask what made this one particularly lame. Lame, I understand, but
_particularly_ lame? It was a Friday afternoon thing with beer, food, and
decent conversation. [disclaimer: I'm a founder @HubSpot, the company that
hosted the event]

Also, for the record, @biz did show up for the event.

In any case, don't mean to sound defensive, just trying to learn.

~~~
far33d
Actually, the event itself was fine, and I enjoyed it and the people I met. I
didn't like how it felt like a big publicity stunt that the twitter community
was being asked to support.

